# Gascon: N’averam pas pro de regents si non hèm pas çò…



## Eustaph

Bonjour, 
Il y a quelqu'un du Sud de France? Vous pouvez m'aider á traduire le suivant en français? C'est peut-être en gascon. 
N’averam pas pro de regents si non hèm pas çò qui tà perméter que tornen a casa los professors qui saben la lenga, et qui sont estats enviats tan luenh que la loa coneishença de la lenga que’s pèrd e non serveish ad arren.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Penyafort

It's indeed Gascon, not French at all. Different languages.

We won't have enough teachers if we don't do anything in order to make the comeback home possible to those teachers who know the language and who were sent so far away that their knowledge of the language gets lost and not useful for anything.


----------



## Eustaph

Dear Penyafort, 
Thanks a lot for your help, I've understood everything except just one thing: is the word _hèm _the form of 1 person plural (we) of the verb _far/har_ 'make' or 'do'?


----------



## Penyafort

Eustaph said:


> is the word _hèm _the form of 1 person plural (we) of the verb _far/har_ 'make' or 'do'?


Exactly.


----------



## Eustaph

Thank you  again!


----------

